# hit a bird. Not a BIRDIE, but a bird.



## magret10 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was on the driving range yesterday. As I was hitting the ball, a sparrow flew about 20 yards in front of me and the ball hit it. The poor thing fell to the ground wih a broken wing and died. 

I have never heard of this happening and am curious, has anyone else hit a bird? What do you think is the probability of hitting a bird like that. I couldnt help but compare it to when Randy Johnson hit a bird with his pitch...


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've heard of it, but never actually seen it happen to a bird in flight.

I did have a playing partner shank a shot off a tee and hit a duck that was by the side of the lake. His shot wasn't so hard that it really damaged the duck, but it appeared to have hurt it's leg. The duck jumped into the water, but it could only paddle around in circles because it had the hurt leg tucked under it and was only paddling with one foot. After my somewhat uncouth friend cracked jokes about how the duck's sex life was over and how it would never catch a female duck swimming in circles, we left the tee and the duck, to whatever the future held.

Passing by later on, all the ducks on the water were swimming quite OK and none seemed to still be going in a circle, so we presumed the duck was OK.


----------



## milkfisher (May 15, 2006)

*Bird*

I witnessed someonr in my playing party hit a very low drive off the #1 teebox and smack a killdeer in mid-air killing it instantly. It was about 10 years ago and I will always remember it.


----------



## Hawkeye127 (Jun 19, 2006)

Add me to the bird abuser list lol. I was on the range once and sliced a 3-wood fairly badly and landed on top of a bird. The bird was actually on the ground, and on the initial landing the ball hit it dead on. A few feathers flew up about a foot, and it didn't look to good for the bird. One of the most bizarre golf stories for me so far lol.


----------



## SLICE (Jun 19, 2006)

I hit a bird and it fell down flapping on the ground, we felt bad so we drove over it with the golf cart to put it out of its misery


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

*Flying kangaroo?*

:thumbsup: I can top that - well not me, but my late father, who was playing a round in Bendigo (Large country town of about 70,000 people in Victoria, Australia) managed to kill a kangaroo which had hopped onto the fairway just as he had launched a fairly hefty drive. 
It hit the kangaroo just above the heart, and he gave a sort of surprised look at Dad and hopped away into the rough & died.
It was all a bit sad, but kangaroos can be found in plague proportions in some parts of Australia & a lot of them tend to favour country golf courses where there is plenty of shade, feed & water.
True story.


----------



## SLICE (Jun 19, 2006)

Spider John said:


> :thumbsup: I can top that - well not me, but my late father, who was playing a round in Bendigo (Large country town of about 70,000 people in Victoria, Australia) managed to kill a kangaroo which had hopped onto the fairway just as he had launched a fairly hefty drive.
> It hit the kangaroo just above the heart, and he gave a sort of surprised look at Dad and hopped away into the rough & died.
> It was all a bit sad, but kangaroos can be found in plague proportions in some parts of Australia & a lot of them tend to favour country golf courses where there is plenty of shade, feed & water.
> True story.


thats crazy


----------

